# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Deklaratë historike e NASA-s: Zbuluam molekula organike në Mars!

## [Asteroid]

Ndoshta roboti Curiosity zbuloi në Mars molekula organike, kjo ishte deklarata historike e shkencëtarit të NASA-s, Charles Elachi, deklarim i cili mesa duket do të përmbysë çdo gjë që njihnim dhe dinim deri më sot! 
Drejtori i laboratori të aeronautikës shtytëse të NASA-s, e bëri këtë deklarim gjatë një seminari në Universiteti La Sapienza e Romës. 
Ndërkohë rezultatet përfundimtare të analizave të kampionëve të marsit, pritet të dalin nga komuniteti shkencor dhe të gjithë laboratorët që janë angazhuar në këtë proces, në 3 dhjetor! 

Sipas shkencëtarëve, ekzistenca e jetës në Planetin e Kuq është e prekshme dhe me baza! 
Në një tentativë për të qetësuar shpresat për këtë fakt me rëndësi historike, pra se të dalin rezultatet përfundimtare dhe faktet, shkencëtari Elachi theksoi: 
Të dhënat paraprake japin të dhëna të arsyeshme në lidhje me ekzistencën e jetës në formën e të dhënave të thjeshta organike molekulare por jo biologjike. 
Roboti Curisity, vijoi ai: Nuk është i pajisur me aparatura të cilat mund të njohin automatikisht me anë të procedurave analitike të analizimit specifik të molekulave biologjike, por nëse analizojmë të dhënat e dërguara do zbulonim në të vërtet nëse Planeti i Kuq dikur ka patur jetë apo ka ekzistuar jete në çdo lloj forme jete!

----------

